# Andersen - never again



## elkhornsun (Jul 9, 2008)

I am in the middle of installing gliders and windows for a client who chose to go to Home Depot and order Andersen. One of the glider panels had a box that was torn open and a gash on the vinyl, screws and caps were missing, drip caps were not shipped for any of the windows, and a screen was stretched out of shape. With everything stacked around the house and in the garage the owner was anxious for me to get started and we both made the mistake of thinking that Home Depot and Andersen would fix the problems quickly. The reality is that the door panel used "special glass" that Andersen has to special order from their supplier and this adds 2 weeks. What was special about the glass is that it meets the requirements for the tax credit which seems like all glass being used should be "special" and part of normal production. Same with the screen where a replacement is going to take 6 weeks. So the job is half done and the replacement items are not expected for another month which naturally delays payment for the installation. Andersen is advertising like crazy to get maximum lift from the tax credit before it expires at the end of this year but this push has not translated into production or customer service changes where it seems like no one has any skin in the game. Home Depot is even worse. It took a week just to get in touch with someone to schedule the delivery in the first place and then the delivery was canceled and had to be rescheduled 3 times in less than a week. What was unreal was that I could not even reach the store manager for week and that no one was answering the phone in millwork and they have not learned yet that there is this fancy thing called voice mail where people can leave a message and get someone to call them back. Read recently where Home Depot was having trouble getting contractors back buying from them and I can sure understand why that is the case.


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

Go ahead--get it off your chest!!! 

Welcome to the forum---Sounds like you had a bad day.

Even the best companies have a box get bunged up in delivery. I am an Anderson fan. I do get important orders from a window and door place--not Depot,however.

Relax,the day is over.---Mike---


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

You need to deal directly with
Anderson's customer service, 
forget HD.


----------



## Ashcon (Apr 28, 2009)

Why is the fact that the home owner screwed up change when you get paid? If you supplied the windows than you should install a complete job. If the h.o. ordered the windows and said all is ready, and probably pushed you to start. You should get paid for what you can do and paid for your extra trip back.:thumbsup: Sorry you had a bad day but thats the way I see it!


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

I tried to read that and my eyes are now stuck cross eyed.

Hit the return bar once in a while.

Give an old set of eyes a break.

Sorry you had a bad day though


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Andersen sux. They have horrible customer service, I still have 900 bucks worth of the wrong sky light flashings. I confirmed they screwed up but, they were unwilling to do anything about it. Their lead time is horrible.

I ordered a house full of Marvin's a couple months ago, 4 were customs and I had the windows on site in 3 weeks to the day. Suck on that Andersen.


----------



## Mike772 (May 16, 2005)

Sorry to hear that about the windows. I think it is more of a Home Depot shipping/storage thing than an Anderson thing. Just mho based on my experience with Anderson, but ordered through a lumberyard/Anderson dealer.

I live about 50 miles from Bayport, MN - Anderson headquarters and main plant. Seems most people around here know of atleast one person that works at the plant, so they think they are a great window and want to have them installed. 

I did say most, not all. I also install a lot of Marvin too. Their Integrity line. Price seems to be the reason why.

Dumb story about Anderson. Built a nice custom home that had Anderson windows. I missed a widow needing tempered glass, but the inspector caught it and wouldn't pass the final inspection without the sash being tempered. So quickly called the lumberyard (my Anderson dealer) to order a tempered sash. Being that I am so close to the plant, I thought I'd get it quickly - Ha. Turns out that the sash had to be put on the truck and shipped to some warehouse in Chicago, sorted, and stuck on another truck to head back this way to my lumberyard. Seemed ridiculous being that my lumberyard is located right off the interstate that the first truck drove past - and continued for an additional 5 hours to Chicago.

I should also mention that the Anderson windows are pretty good, and I've had no complaints from HO's about them either.


----------



## go dart (Dec 6, 2005)

Good reply Mike. Homeowners ordering windows thru HD then getting them installed by a contractor could easily be a recipe for complaints. I bet the story above is repeated many times ea day. They are excellent windows but I've never thought HD was excellent at anything but low prices. As far as the damaged box Andersen is still the only window co. I know that ship windows fully boxed. The homeowner withholding more than $75.00 to finish when the screen arrives is just wrong. Maybe send the factory an e-mail detailing your problems ( include order # from boxes). Someone in Bayport needs to know.


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

I'm a big Marvin fan but we have done some anderson installs and I have never got them from HD. HD has morons working throughout the company. Those people don't care what shape your windows are in. They manhandle them and it never gets back to all the hands that actually touch the windows or doors.

Forget home depot. I would charge the customer more for the PITA factor. I always tell people to just let me measure, order and have it delivered. Usually when a homeowner says they bought all the material ahead of time etc, it's usually not the correct lengths, no room for waste, or it's just plain the wrong material

I try to stay away from anyone supplying their own material or saying they already purchased it at a box store. red flags all over.


----------



## Framer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

My local HD must be the only like it in the US. We have some good guys working the pro desk and I have never, ever had a problem with special orders.

I also never really liked Anderson but have grown to like them. Installed several of their windows and storm doors. Have even used their vinyl replacements upon occasion.

That being said, I really like the Marvins also. I think they actually make a better window. I know there service is also good.


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

one thing I like about anderson casements and awnings is the continuous flange around the window corners. My only real gripe with Marvin and Integrity is the open corners on all their window units and that stupid foam corner they give you, how long is that foam corner going to last over time. I wouldn't trust that to keep a nice water tight seal. I know we do flashing and tapes etc, but that foam corner needs to be redesigned. plus the workers at the plant staple right through it and you end up damaging the corner just trying to get it off the frame.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Marvin does that with the corners because there are about 4 different ways they show you can mount their windows.

I think the structural straps would be a pain though.


----------



## dnconstruction (Apr 5, 2007)

I think the major problem is letting the H O order. I have done that only a few times and IT WILL NEVER HAPPEN AGAIN! Like everyone has stated its a recipe for disaster. But you live and learn. Personally Anderson used to be top of the line in my eyes, but not anymore. I can find flaws in all windows these days. They just don't make them like they used to. I have never used a Marvin but I think I am going to look into them. Good luck with that buddy I have felt your pain! If it were me I would have seen that gash in the cardboard and ripped open the box right at HD and not even took it home!


----------

